# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Si është gruaja?

## pranvera bica

Te dashur miq forumiste e vizitore!

 Te gjithe e dime mire se femra eshte FIORI' thone italianet.Dhe qe te lulezoje gjithmone duhet qe te vaditet e  te ruhet mos preket nga asgje e keqe.

Shume thenje e vleresime ka per grate te cilat  shtojne Boten,  lindin e edukojne femije,lindin miresine ,dhe i bejne sfide cdo pengese.Ato punojne ,zbukurojne por mos harrojme se edhe intrigojne. Nganjehere behen edhe llafazane por s'kane faj se i ka bere pushteti i burrave ,qe ua ka rrembyer gjithcka,pervec gjuhes.Prandaj Balzaku i madh ka thene  :lakuriq: ush mund te udheheqe nje grua,mund te udheheqe nje popull"

Easnjehere nuk egziston idealja,por grua ideale eshte ajo qe,edhe pse s'i q
endron besnike burrit ,kujdeset per te aq shume ,sikur ta kishte dashnor.
Pra per keto vleresime te ndryshme per grate dhe per nje mendim timin ku grate jane si cigarja e ndezur: ne qofte se nuk e kap nga ana e duhur,digjesh.

Jepni mendimet tuaja te dashur miq e te diskutojme bashke per kete mrekulli te Zotit.


                                  Respekte dhe nderime.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Gjithmone  e me teper bindem qe; pikerisht grate jane ato qe kane me pak vleresim per femrat..., sot edhe pse kane te gjitha te drejtat me burrat, perseri kur jane ne veshtiresi bejne lojen e viktimes, por qe mund te jete nje strategji...

----------


## Prudence

> Enderuar Aloe{Vera}! Mos u fyej se une figuren e gruas { timen ,tenden } po vleresoj,dhe ti je nje nder to te nderuara.
> 
> 
> Respekte


Mos me keqkupto.Nuk kam asgje me temen qe ke hap per ta trajtuar,por ngaqe shtrohet si pytje ath me jep ndjesine se kjo gje vihet ne dyshim(dmth vleresimi ndaj nesh).Ne s'jemi mish i huaj i meshkujve apo i kesaj bote qe te presim duhet apo sduhet te na vleresojne.Ne jemi gjysma dhe me gjysmen tjeter ndihemi te kompletuar ashtu si dhe ata me ne.S'ka se si te funksionoje ndryshe.Per te pasur me shume te drejta dhe barazi ath po qe mund te diskutojme me gjate.
Nuk e kuptoj qe:"ata nuk na vlersojne psh".Ke nuk vleresojne ath????
Nenen,motren,gruan,vajzen?????!!!!
Kursesi.

E kuptova sigurisht sensin e temes,por nje pyetje pranon dy pergjigje se paku:PO ose JO. dhe ne kete rast qe po flasim pergjigje JO s'ka,ndryshe do ishte fyese per mua(kete kam dashur te shpreh ne postimin e meparshem).

Besoj me kupton.

Respekte!

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> S;ma mer mendja qe te shquhen femrat per stratege,per xhelozi po.Nuk duan ta shohin shoqen me mire se veten dhe cfare nuk intrigojne pastaj...
> 
> 
> Faleminderit arbereshi_ niko.


Per ç'fare me falenderove...?- Per ate qe thashe qe; eshte pikerisht gruaja ajo qe ka me pak stime per vetveten, shiko se ç'jane duke thene vet ato.
Une personalisht e mbivleresoj ate...

----------


## INFINITY©

Vleresuar nga kush?! 

Ka dy lloj grash: 

1) Ato qe e dine se sa vlejne dhe jane krenare per ate qe ato jane, dhe e vleresojne vete veten e tyre ashtu sic edhe e qortojne kur duhet
2) Ato qe nuk kane fare self-respect apo self-esteem, dhe presin nga te tjeret dhe sidomos meshkujt qe t'i vleresojne. 

Cdo femer ka mundesi te zgjedhi qe te jete ne nje nga ato grupe, por qe te jesh ne grupin e pare duhet te jesh shume e forte ne shume drejtime dhe femrat e kane me te lehte qe te luajne rolin e viktimes apo te delikates se sa te luftojne per ate qe duan.

----------


## morrison

Une them se grate duhen vlersuar... Por si t'i vlersojme me numra (nga 4 deri tek 10) apo me germa ( nga A deri tek D)?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

> Easnjehere nuk egziston idealja,por grua ideale eshte ajo qe,edhe pse s'i q
> endron besnike burrit ,kujdeset per te aq shume ,sikur ta kishte dashnor.


Thenie interesante .


Gruaja duhet vlersuar dhe kjo s'do filozofi te madhe per tu kuptuar.




> femrat e kane me te lehte qe te luajne rolin e viktimes apo te delikates se sa te luftojne per ate qe duan.


Femra eshte nga natyra qenie delikate, e brisht.
E meta e vetme e femres eshte, qe nuk e kupton sesa vlere ka.

----------


## INFINITY©

> Femra eshte nga natyra qenie delikate, e brisht.
> E meta e vetme e femres eshte, qe nuk e kupton sesa vlere ka.


Jam shume dakort qe femra eshte nga natyra e tille, por ama kur e perdor ate delikates dhe brishtesi dhe atehere kur nuk duhet, jo vetem qe nuk po e vlereson veten, por perkundrazi po i ul shume pike.

----------


## mia@

> Une them se grate duhen vlersuar... Por si t'i vlersojme me numra (nga 4 deri tek 10) apo me germa ( nga A deri tek D)?


Duke e respektuar. 

 Jam dakort me Infinity. Femra ne radhe te pare duhet te kete respekt te vetja. Nese ti nuk ke besim te vetja, respekt per veten mos prit te te respektojne. Me acarojne nervat femrat qe shpresojne te te tjeret per cdo gje. Kur kam ardhur ne USa me eshte dashur ti bej cdo gje vet, si une dhe burri edhe pse pa gjuhe. Kur shikoj ca qe dhe per gjene me te vogel kerkojne ndihme, sepse nuk kane besim te vetja behem keq.
Me kishte ardhur per vizite per here te pare nje shoku burrit bashke me gruan. Burri i saj me kerkoi te beja dicka mua dhe jo gruas te tij. Ajo u hodh se mund ta bente dhe ajo. E pashe si ulje nga ana e tij kundrejt gruas. Tani qe po e njoh me mire gruan e tij, e kam shoqe, them se eshte pikerisht ajo qe i ka lene shkak atij te mos kete besim apo vleresimin e duhur ndaj saj, edhe pse ajo per mua qendron me lart se ai. Nuk me pelqen qe nuk ka besim te vetja. Nuk lufton per ate qe do, dorezohet shume shpejt. Me mire te themi i do gjerat gati.
Respekto veten, qe te respektojne!

----------


## Nete

per  mendimin tim ,duhet separi te vetvlersohet,qe ta vlersojne tani te tjeret.

----------


## EdiR

Po flasim per ate qe shikojme ne ralitet apo ate qe duam te arrijme?

E shkuara deshmon per nje abuzim.
E ardhmja per mendimin tim nuk eshte e qarte se c'fare kerkon, respekt edhe piedestal apo barrazi.
Eshte civilizimi "Shqiptar" apo edhe kudo tjeter ne nje faze qe duhet ti kushtoje rendesi rehabilitimit, apo ne nje faze ku duhet te synoje barrazine, ku gjerat jane reciproke.

----------


## Izadora

> Jam shume dakort qe femra eshte nga natyra e tille, por ama kur e perdor ate delikates dhe brishtesi dhe atehere *kur nuk duhet*, jo vetem qe nuk po e vlereson veten, por perkundrazi po i ul shume pike.


Kur nuk duhet ta perdore femra delikatesen dhe brishtesin e saj ????


Ne shqiperi perdoret nje shprehje "Burrnesh",gje qe kurre s'me ka pelqyer,se nuk jemi burra.

Dhe nenat tona kane qene me te vertet "Burrnesha",por po ti pyesesh ,asnjerave nuk ju ka pelqyer ajo jete.

Femra nuk e ka vrazhdesin e mashkullit eshte teper humane nga natyra.
Eshte e vertet vlerso veten,pastaj kerko te te vlersojne.
E para punes duhet te gjesh c'fare vlerash ke,pastaj te vlersosh.

Ketu hym tek ato dy grupe femrash qe cilesevo me siper.


Per femren nuk ka asnjeher ulje pikesh  :shkelje syri:  duhet ta kuptosh,pastaj ta vlersosh.

----------


## tutankamon

[QUOTE][/QUOTETe gjithe e dime mire se femra eshte FIORI' thone italianet.Dhe qe te lulezoje gjithmone duhet qe te vaditet e te ruhet mos preket nga asgje e keqe.....po eshte e vertet qe thon keshtu italjanet,,,por thone edhe qe :lakuriq nate: a dona non si toca e non si sfiora neanche con una rosa,ma con una mazza in testa si....

----------


## Enii

ska te beje fare ca eshte mashkull apo femer nese eshte njeri per se mbari vleresohet nese nuk eshte nuk vleresohet .

----------


## -luli-

ndersa un them se kur nje mashkull e nje femer, te dy per se mbari, shkojne ne pasticeri, mashkulli duhet t'i hape deren femres.

----------


## PaToSaRaK

*Per mendimin tim Femra duhet vleresuar shume se ka me shume dhimbsuri ndaj mashkullit dhe i jep te gjitha ne Dashuri.*

----------


## ardis

e dashur pranvera a-ne ne fillim dhe ? nuk duhet ti kishe vene fare,kultura e nje njeriu duket ne trajtimin dhe respektin qe ju ben krijesave me te dobeta,sic jane grate dhe femijet,po si nuk mund te vleresosh nje qenie qe ty te ka nxjerre ne kete bote.

----------


## pranvera bica

> e dashur pranvera a-ne ne fillim dhe ? nuk duhet ti kishe vene fare,kultura e nje njeriu duket ne trajtimin dhe respektin qe ju ben krijesave me te dobeta,sic jane grate dhe femijet,po si nuk mund te vleresosh nje qenie qe ty te ka nxjerre ne kete bote.


I, E dashur  ardis! Perfekt nuk ka asgje! Prandaj njeriu kerkon mendime nga miqt ,mikeshat per te arritur sado pak ne perfundime relative dhe keto sebse absolutja per mendimin tim nuk egziston...  E resoektoj mendimin tuaj dhe faleminderit.

----------


## pranvera bica

> Kur nuk duhet ta perdore femra delikatesen dhe brishtesin e saj ????
> 
> 
> Ne shqiperi perdoret nje shprehje "Burrnesh",gje qe kurre s'me ka pelqyer,se nuk jemi burra.
> 
> Dhe nenat tona kane qene me te vertet "Burrnesha",por po ti pyesesh ,asnjerave nuk ju ka pelqyer ajo jete.
> 
> Femra nuk e ka vrazhdesin e mashkullit eshte teper humane nga natyra.
> Eshte e vertet vlerso veten,pastaj kerko te te vlersojne.
> ...


Izadora!Ashtu eshte ,duhet shume kujdes ne trajtimin e femres dhe ne vleresimin e saj.
Ne jemi vertet shume delikate e te brishta,Shpesh grate jane ne gjendje te bejne vleresimin e vetes dhe pastaj te kerkojne vleresim.Po kush e  beson kete sinqeritet qe shpreh ajo per vetevleresimin?Te gjithe do ta marin per mendjemadhesi,do thone -u be kjo te na tregoje vlerat e vetes -sic ndodh rendom ne shoqerine tone e cila akoma anon nga ana patriarkale.dhe plot femra qe kane aftesi te medha ne te gjitha  drejtimet e jetes ,qe mund te japin shume  mendime te vleshme  dhe ndihme te vlefshme per cdo problem ndrydhen dhe nuk i nxjerrin dot ne pah  keto vlera.Per kete ne femrat duhet akoma te luftojme qe te  zeme vendin qe na takon ne familje shoqeri e kudo dhe kur te arrijme sado pak kete do jemi ne gjendje te vetevleresohemi pa frike.

Respekte.

----------


## Besoja

Unë them se gratë janë të vlerësuara nga burrat.Ka shumë arsye që e them.Jo plotësisht por po kalon koha kur burri bënte "ligjin".Në fundit të fundit,jo vetëm gratë, por gjithkush vlerësohet për atë që bën.Në rradhë të parë lipset që ato të vlerësojnë vetë veten e tyre.

----------

